# Nutone Ventilation fan blowing in reverse direction...



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not a fan motor problem, most likely a clogged vent.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Did it ever work? Did someone replace the fan motor? If they did they got the wrong one. Ventilation motors are not reversible.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Might be installed upside down?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

deleted.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

smokyjoe said:


> Hi All, the bathroom fan Nutone 8663RP is blowing air into the bathroom of our new home, instead of sucking the humidity out through the vent. Anyone know how to reverse the direction of the fan? Is it a simple maneuver? Thanks much,
> 
> Rochester, NY


Did it ever work correctly ?
If so what has happened recently to change that ?
You might be able to remove the blades,
and put them back in upside down !
Did someone take them out to clean them maybe ?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The Squirrel cage should only go in one way.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Plus the fan damper should be sucked shut.Maybe you have a fan motor that was assembled wrong.


----------



## Mr. Architetto (Apr 13, 2014)

*fan direction*

Could someone draw or post a diagram of the assembly installed correctly? 

I seem to have the same issue where the moisture seems to not be going into the attic and out of the restroom. 

thanks much, 

Mr.Architetto


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

There is no way to change direction of a fan with a standard 120V exhaust fan. You either have a clogged vent, the flapper not opening properly, or the squirrel cage installed upside down.



You should start a new thread instead of posting in an existing one. It can get confusing to the people trying to help.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It should not be blowing into the attic. It should blow outside. Blowing moist air into the attic will cause mould and rot problems.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mr. Architetto said:


> Could someone draw or post a diagram of the assembly installed correctly?
> 
> I seem to have the same issue where the moisture seems to not be going into the attic and out of the restroom.
> 
> ...


Just google it. There are multiple u-tube videos plus detailed instructions. That said, it is in general a bad idea to vent the bathroom into the attic. Ron


----------



## Mr. Architetto (Apr 13, 2014)

k_buz said:


> There is no way to change direction of a fan with a standard 120V exhaust fan. You either have a clogged vent, the flapper not opening properly, or the squirrel cage installed upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread instead of posting in an existing one. It can get confusing to the people trying to help.


I was able to figure it, thanks everyone for your assistance. The fan blades were facing downward facing the floor. As for the escape of the air I will end to have a duct pipe installed along with a roof vent/jack. The restroom did not previously have a exhaust fan of any kind. The window was only form present when I purchased the home. I've managed to repair the home issues slowly. Restroom being a priority because there was mold present so I since then have replaced the moldy drywall sheets and have cleaned the window frame with bleach, soap and water along with vinegar at separate instances. I have applied some killz to that area as well.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Are you saying you reversed the fan blade on the shaft? That doesn't change the direction the air blows.


----------



## czars (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like the fan motor was installed upside-down with the blades on the bottom. If he re-installed the motor with the fan blades on the top the fan would suck air up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

czars said:


> Sounds like the fan motor was installed upside-down with the blades on the bottom. If he re-installed the motor with the fan blades on the top the fan would suck air up.


You cannot reinstall the motor upside down. When I gutted the one that my in-laws purchased. The motor spun the opposite direction as the old one. Same with the squirrel cage was set up to push air opposite of the old one.

You have to watch which way the motors spin, when changing them out.


----------

